# Depo Medrol injection



## PEH350

How do you bill for the Depo Medrol given in two separate injections; a trigger point with 50 mg of Depo and an occipital nerve block with 25 mg of
Depo?  Injections given at the same visit.  HCPCS list the drugs as 20 mg, 40 mg, and 80 mg.  My provider (resident) has marked the encounter as 40 mg of Depo, but dictation supports two injections totally 75 mg.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## trose45116

Have you looked under the injections part of the CPT book. I bill out injection codes at my ASC facility. I cant think of the codes that I use for the injections, but you can bill out both codes. I will look at my references and let you know what they are or I can guide you to where to find the codes.


----------



## Walker22

I would bill 2 units of J1030


----------



## trose45116

for the trigger point injection that was given how many muscle groups was it for that will determine either code 20552 or 20553. for the optical nerve block the code check codes starting at 64400. i see these codes all the time at my ASC facility. hope this helps you.


----------



## trose45116

what is the j1030 code....i dont have my hcpcs book with me?


----------



## Walker22

J1030 is Depo-Medrol 40mg. You would bill this in addition to the code for administration (trigger point or nerve block).


----------

